# My PowerWay rear hub/freewheel failure x 2



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Short story: I bought these wheels of ebay  
They have worked really well for me, up to this point (starting last Oct/Nov).
The wheels are quite stiff and I didnt feel any flex when standing or climbing (bonus, since I am 6'2". 200lbs). They rolled real well, also. I believed I had the steal of the century.

apparently, not...in oct/nov I was out riding and topped a short roller and began to freewheel. Immediately, the freehweel stopped and threw the chain into the spokes.

I contacted the ebay seller. they were really nice and sent me a new freewheel, no charge. It arrived in about 4 days. My LBs installed the new freewheel & off i go...!..no problems at all. The wheels rolled true, easy and stiff. That is, until, 4 days ago. 

I was rolling along a nice stretch of basically flat, 5 mile stretch of road, wind at my back, clipping a long at a nice pace. I topped a small rise and stopped spinning. The same thing happened: freewheel stopped and threw the chain into the spokes, again :mad2: 

So, I have tried communicating with the seller, no response. :cryin: 
I contacted the manufacturer (they offered to SELL me a new freewheel last time). Manufacturer reqested some pics & i sent them this morning.


I am posting a few pics here to gather any helpful thoughts. Is there anything _I can do?_


----------



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

It seems like the metal pawl spring is broken. You just need something similar like this one to hold the pawls together.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42617


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

rockon said:


> It seems like the metal pawl spring is broken. You just need something similar like this one to hold the pawls together.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42617


that looks like an actual spring.

The powerway 'spring' is quite weenie...it is like some mesh spring device.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JohnHenry said:


> Is there anything _I can do?_


Buy a new wheel?

HTH! and like that, etc. Beets!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Buy a new wheel?
> 
> HTH! and like that, etc. Beets!


dont' "butter' me up.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

if it was Campy you could order the small part for like $3. 

HTH.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Lesson learned*

Because a cruddy wheel looks mostly like a good wheel on the outside, I think people are getting away with a lot.

You get this whole "hey look, our 1575 gm wheelset costs $200, the competitions costs $800!" business...

YGWYPF, &likethat. Especially on the rears, where stuff actually happens.

I'm a 140-lb rider and I blew up a couple of rear hubs on generic joytech hubs on OE wheels last season -- on nearly new bikes! Lots of miles + lots of rain = kaboom.

Shimano, Mavic, Campy, have all been good to me, I'm sure the other highend hubs are similarly rock.

Good luck.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

get a mac


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

JohnHenry said:


> S
> I am posting a few pics here to gather any helpful thoughts. Is there anything _I can do?_


1) stop buying cheap crap on ebay
2) get a 105 hub for $70, ride it for the next 30,000 miles with an occasional servicing.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm happy with my Campy Neutrons. HTH!


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Forget the wheel. You're putting your life on the line to save a few $$$. 

Get an ultegra hub and be done with it.


----------



## droopy (Dec 6, 2009)

my piece of crap powerways did the same thing but the pawls broke in half on mine.seller doesnt want to talk about giving my money back ,just wants too give me new freehub,which i dont want,what if i'd been ridin about 40 mph,coulda broke my frame,this will never happen to me again.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Why dont we just condemn the entire region of Asia due to this one brands failure? :lol:

Theres lots of good, cheap asian hubs out there. This doesnt seem to be one of them.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

I hear alchemy hubs are not that expensive and hold up fairly well. I do have a set of white industries laced to a new set of whees, but haven't had a chance to mount tires and ride. My experience is mainly with Hadley, Hope, and King all of them were good to me on the trails.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I think alchemy hubs are around 600 bucks a set.. if thats cheap, I dont want to know what you call expensive!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

*Update!*

What a weird, interesting road.
I basically have 3 updates:

1. Contacted the ebay seller; he states a new, gratis rear freewheel body wheel be sent.
2. Contacted the manufacturer; they state the issue is with the oil(?) in the freehub caused the spring to fail (never heard of this). But they will send 2 new springs and a better oil (?).
3. A forum member is helping out with another potential solution. I will try it out, first (zip tie & duct tape!). 

I am grateful to the forum member (dont know if they wish to be named)for the assist.
Also, quite pleased with the offer of free replacement parts from the seller and manufacturer (neither of them gave me any grief).


----------



## RanGer498 (Feb 17, 2012)

Any updates on this old issue?


----------

